# New SchH 1



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Charlotte and Eyra vom Wildhaus earned there SchH 1 today!!

Nice routine chickie!! and decent scores!
















on a job well done!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Yay! Congrats to the pups and you!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Charlotte & Eyra!!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Awesome my friend, totally awesome!!! I heard that you two performance very, VERY well!!! You should be very proud!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Huge







!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

wheres the pics and video???


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you very much! Thank you Leesa for being there for us...and to Lynn and all the "other" people bugging Leesa all day









Eyra performed like a champ in the heat and we ended up with a 97-81-94..had the handler performed her part of the team work a little better the ob scores would have been higher









I should get some pics later on today or tomorrow.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Again Charlotte.. BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! We are going to see you next weekend, no? HUGS


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PAgain Charlotte.. BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! We are going to see you next weekend, no? HUGS


Thank you, thank you. Yes you will see me next weekend!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You should be changing your signature line...LOL.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_PYou should be changing your signature line...LOL.


...done....


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG







Charlotte!!!!


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Charlotte!!! Just got home, and came online to check this!!! WAY TO GO my friend!!! AWESOME job!!! Remember to smile???








Congrats to you and GOOD GIRL EYRA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTG!!!







Now it is time for...







SKOOOOOLLLL!!! (I cannot do the Swedish O)...


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupCharlotte!!! Just got home, and came online to check this!!! WAY TO GO my friend!!! AWESOME job!!! Remember to smile???


Thank you so much girlie! And I did remember to smile!! At least for a little while...



> Originally Posted By: SuperpupNow it is time for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol...did not do much celebrating last night. DH is out of town so it was just the dogs and me. But we did have a great dinner.. and Eyra slept on the bed with me last night...


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Big Congrats!!!!

Vikki


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's awesome!!! BIG congratulations!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you, Charlotte, and to all the Wildhaus pack.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

BIG GRATS to you and Eyra!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yipee!!!!! Congratulations Charlotte!

Lee


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Job well done!!


----------

